# Added carpet to cage to stop twisting and falling on hip.



## fannymanson (Mar 15, 2014)

Big Brown in his newly carpeted bachelor's pad. He was having trouble keeping his footing on the plastic floor. He was slipping and it was causing a lot of torsion in his pelvis. I have been putting him in the backyard in the afternoon and noticed he falls sideways on his hip sometimes when he is running around. Hopefully this helps him.

Has anyone else ever noticed this twisting and falling on the side in their bunnies? Is he too heavy? Has he lost muscle tone from being inside all winter? Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

I am going outside right now to take a video of his movement. Can I post a video here?


----------



## PaGal (Mar 15, 2014)

I have never experienced that with my three. All of mine seem to do fine on slippery surfaces. 

A video would probably give everyone a better idea of whether it's just him slipping and falling or whether he may have a medical problem.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 15, 2014)

Hopefully the carpet helps him out  Though I agree that there could be an underlying medical issue that it might be worth getting checked out by a vet.


----------



## fannymanson (Mar 16, 2014)

Here is a short video of Big Brown in motion (at least I think I'm attaching a video). He doesn't completely fall over like I have seen him do, but I think maybe he still looks wobbly.


----------



## fannymanson (Mar 16, 2014)

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/Motion_zpsfd5be85a.mp4.html


----------



## JBun (Mar 16, 2014)

Your rabbit does appear to have something wrong with his hind end. It could be due to an injury, or it could be something else causing some hind limb weakness that would need vet treatment. I would suggest getting him to a good rabbit vet to be checked.
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=490

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f28/finding-vet-13366/
http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/


----------



## fannymanson (Mar 16, 2014)

I am going to visit with a friend who is also an animal massage therapist and see what tips she can give me. I know its not the same as going to the vet though.


----------



## princessleah7x (Mar 16, 2014)

Where did you get the carpet/how did you decide what kind of carpet to use?


----------



## Azerane (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, I agree that the wobbling isn't right. Possibly a physical injury, but it looks more neurological to me. Some diseases/infections can cause neurological problems in rabbits, so I would definitely be looking to see a vet to get it checked out. Let us know what the animal massage therapist says.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 16, 2014)

I am no expert but have never seen a rabbit move in that way. He does seem awfully wobbly and seems to use his back legs separately when from my experience buns almost always move both back legs at the same time. I would take him to a vet.


----------



## fannymanson (Mar 16, 2014)

The carpet is just a remnant from our bedroom carpet. It was a scrap that we trimmed to fit. I am not worried about him chewing on it because he has only one upper incisor and doesn't like to chew. I have to take him to have his teeth trimmed every once in a while.


----------



## fannymanson (Mar 16, 2014)

Here is the link to his teeth issues. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f27/big-browns-teeth-broke-off-55213/


----------



## fannymanson (Mar 16, 2014)

These are my notes from my massage therapist friend-

5 min per day at the same time each day, work inside thigh going upwards at an angle. hover close to him, focus warm energy, note if he is comfortable, let that be my guide, watch for twitching, ears moving, watch for him to relax. Knead softly like a cat, roll from palm to tip of finger, palpate, try to feel underlying tissue. Note changes from day to day. Work from head to back to tail to coccyx and hind legs. It may take a slow progression to manipulate areas. Apply light pressure at first, broaden fingertipsgo to inside of hip, above hip bone, push near pelvis where back and stomach muscles connect hind legs to hip joint. Where hip flexor is contracting to try to stabilize the body. The contraction is making the muscle smaller and he has done it so much that it is staying contracted. Or it's muscle memory. Work this area to reprogram and encourage him to lengthen and stretch. Hopefully he will go limp and open and stretch. Lay him on his right side stretch to open leg and lumbar area. If he isscattering and flailing try swaddling him. Protect from freaking out. This should be a positive experience for him. Picture unwinding and opening up. Called cranial/sacral work thru pure pulse of energy. Gentle patience. watch for stretching behaviors. Animals can shed ailments quickly. Notice subtle changes. Watch for him to reset.


----------

